# Worst Movie Of 2008



## Fire Ninja (Dec 30, 2008)

Vote on which movie you think was the shame of the year. My vote is for Disaster Movie because...well the title says it all.

Here were the movies that were separated from the works of art to be exposed for the pieces of crap they are.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 30, 2008)

My vote is for The Spirit. With all the look of Sin City but none of the grit, Miller produces a financial and critical flop. Characters talk in exposition, the plot is non-existant and not even Samuel L. Jackson can save this picture.

Sad really.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2008)

The Love Guru was definitely the worst movie on this list that I have seen.  It was incredibly bad and it was insulting when Mike Myers went to interviews and said he thought it was the best film he's ever made.  Fuck you Shrek!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2008)

By far disaster movie, was a fucking disaster.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 30, 2008)

Lucky me. I avoided all the movies listed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 30, 2008)

Bad thread, it sounds like "your list" which would be like Chee putting her favorite movies instead of letting us choose.

THE WORST 5 MOVIES OF 2008.

5) Welcome Home Rosko Jenkins: Martin Lawrence is no stranger to my "worst movies" list, and this is no exception. It isn't lower because of one touching scene in which a character breaks down near the end. 

4) The Haunting of Molly Hartley: One of the most frustrating horror flicks of all time. Stupid, stupid, stupid. Wasn't sure whether this deserved 4th or 3rd spot.

3) Prom Night: A bad slasher without the thing that we like bad slashers for: Gore(and boobs!). why?

2) Disaster Movie: Well, at least it succeeds in what the title promises.(Well, depending on what disaster you expect? It doesn't spoof alot of disaster flicks, but it is quite disasterous itself). It should be noted, Im the type that usually enjoys these movies.

1) Be Kind Rewind: Er, was this supposed to be funny and not boring? I think it was trying because Jack Black reverted to his old annoying self.......There is nothing here worth watching.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 30, 2008)

Star Wars Clone Wars was a tragic waste and epic failure of a movie but Lucas is still laughing all the way to the bank so who cares.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2008)

It has to be the Happening, the film was hyped up so much, the way Shamalamdingdong was talking you would have believed it was some sort of masterpiece, the film was awful, everyone knows why. Oh as for Love Guru, my god we watched that movie on Pirate print and we didn't even bother to finish, we all fell asleep.


----------



## Kahvehane (Dec 30, 2008)

Superhero movie was the only one on that list that I had seen. It was pretty horrible though.


----------



## Zeroo (Dec 30, 2008)

Love Guru....it's just Austin Powers dressed as a pundit...


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2008)

Disaster movie says it all in the title.


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2008)

I'd say its a tie between all parties involved.

I really can't pick just one :|


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 31, 2008)

Zohan was horrible. Just horrible.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2008)

Zohan doesn't count as the worst movie simply because the Mariah Carey jokes were hilarious, "All I want for Ramadhan is you"


----------



## Koi (Dec 31, 2008)

Probably the '[Noun] Movie' ones.  But The Love Guru is close.  I love Mike Myers and can otherwise appreciate his body of work, but.. meh.. ouch.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 31, 2008)

Disaster Movie.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't see Twilight on that list.


----------



## Koi (Dec 31, 2008)

^OH SHI--


*clears throat* I mean, the man has a point.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 31, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> I don't see Twilight on that list.



My brother had the misfortune of having to see it with his girlfriend.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 31, 2008)

Of all the movies up there the ones I saw were:

The Love Guru
Superhero Movie
You Don't Mess With the Zohan

Love Guru was the worst for me.  Meyers really fucked up here with this movie.  Good thing I went to see it at the dollar theater.  Superhero Movie actually made me laugh and Zohan was pretty funny albeit too over the top.


----------



## Fire Ninja (Dec 31, 2008)

I find it kind of funny that no one has voted for Paris Hilton's movie, The Hottie and the Nottie, yet.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 31, 2008)

Those are the 2008 movies I have seen that dont reach a 5/10 rating 

From "best" to worst:

Saw V
The Eye
One Missed Call
Meet the Spartans
My Best Friend's Girl (nobody has seen this?? )


----------



## vypher (Dec 31, 2008)

Fire Ninja said:


> I find it kind of funny that no one has voted for Paris Hilton's movie, The Hottie and the Nottie, yet.



Voted.


----------



## ez (Dec 31, 2008)

i do not see _The Happening_ up there -- that would be my personal vote, as i've not bothered with all the crap listed up there (and wouldn't have with the happening had it not been for free).


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 31, 2008)

Disaster movie. It's a disaster.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

I really try to skip bad films. But Hancock was the worst movie I've seen this year. The Spirit follows.

You Don't Mess With the Zohan is the one I voted for.



MartialHorror said:


> Bad thread, it sounds like "your list" which would be like Chee putting her favorite movies instead of letting us choose.



Hay hay hay.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2008)

Good list SH.  One Missed Call sucked big time.

Chee, The Spirit was the second worst movie you saw this year?  Didn't I see you say that you enjoyed it in another thread?


----------



## HEATAQUA (Dec 31, 2008)

High School Musical 3


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Good list SH.  One Missed Call sucked big time.
> 
> Chee, The Spirit was the second worst movie you saw this year?  Didn't I see you say that you enjoyed it in another thread?



I enjoyed it, and I also enjoyed Hancock's first part but they are really bad movies. xD


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 31, 2008)

Delgo sucked more dick then any movie on that list.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

lol @ Delgo. People are trying to pretend that shit never happened. Never seen it though, thank god.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 31, 2008)

How could you guys forget about this? 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdnLoFqM0Mo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2008)

Delgo had good voice actors.  And it was about a reptilian race.  What's not to like about that?


----------



## sel (Dec 31, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Zohan doesn't count as the worst movie simply because the Mariah Carey jokes were hilarious, "All I want for Ramadhan is you"



For anyone who isn't a Middle Eastern, a Muslim or a Jew, that movie would've sucked horrible. If you were one of those three -- the movie would've sucked only to a certain extent (but still a lot), since there would be elements of the movie you would find funny if you were one.

Indiana Jones 4 made me want to shoot someone. The temple is a spaceship? I mean just fuck off right there. The start was so promising but by a third of the way through I was wanting my money back already. At the end, I wanted some sort of reparation for having to sit through that.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

Meet Dave was a forgettable movie, that's why.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Those are the 2008 movies I have seen that dont reach a 5/10 rating
> 
> From "best" to worst:
> 
> ...



Bleh, disagree with "Saw 5" being up there. "One Missed Call" did suck quite badly though/

the "my best friends girl" trailer turned me off to it. Seriously, watching Dane Cook(or whoever that is) eat food in a gross manner is not very funny to me.....


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> the "my best friends girl" trailer turned me off to it. Seriously, watching Dane Cook(or whoever that is) eat food in a gross manner is not very funny to me.....



It's not funny to anyone, according to how it did in the box office.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 31, 2008)

My best friend's girl is just...

I cannot describe it

I rate it even lower than fucking Meet the spartans which is basically shit filmed by motherfuckers with no ethics, and a bunch of thieves too, making even another film in the same year


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2008)

lol, Meet the Spartans is a guilty pleasure of mine.....I mean, a REALLY guilty pleasure.

The Bradjelina joke always gets to me.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

That was pretty funny. 

I saw Meet the Spartans in theatre with my friends so that kind made it fun, but its still a shitty movie.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 31, 2008)

those two guys who direct, if you can call it that way, those crapfest should be executed in a spoof way

in public tv


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

Kick them into a pit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, thats why I call it a guilty pleasure. Its terrible, but I found it to be funny. 

lol, speaking of "the pit", another great joke was: "Come, let us walk to the pit of death"(this  is especially funny considering how "300" just has them standing by the pit of death....).

I also liked the gay jokes(even though they were overused). The main dude also owned. He looked and acted like Gerard Butler(except shorter)

The things I didn't like were the T.V show spoofs. Seriously, American Idol and that "deal or no deal" show simply doesn't belong in spoof movies(unless that's the theme it went after). While I laughed at the "Spartans, let's stomp the yard!" line, it went on a bit too long.

But "Disaster Movie" took it too far. It's like 40% dancing/music video spoofing in some way and there is even more T.V show spoofing. Have you seen this one SH?


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

I liked that skipping part.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2008)

I didn't see either of those movies.

Why not?  Because I saw Epic Movie in 2007!  Who falls for shit like that more than once?  Seriously, I have no sympathy for you guys.  You should have known what you were getting yourselves into.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, it came out in early 2008, when I was a dumbass. 
If I knew what I knew now I wouldn't have made that mistake.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2008)

Bleh, you cant appreciate great movies until you've survived through the shit.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 31, 2008)

Is to bad that I'm going to see Dance Movie?




Rukia said:


> Delgo had good voice actors.  And it was about a reptilian race.  What's not to like about that?



It's every nightmare studios have about animated films. Too many years to make, too much money, average plot,average visuals, and most of all a gigantic flop. Basically stuff like Delgo is the reason no one wants to take chances on experimental stuff that could wind up being good-great.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2008)

There's a Dance Movie? 

WHY HAVE I NOT HEARD OF THIS???


----------



## Fire Ninja (Jan 1, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> There's a Dance Movie?
> 
> WHY HAVE I NOT HEARD OF THIS???



THERE IS A DANCE MOVIE NOW!? HOW DO FREIDBURG AND SELTZER KEEP FINDING WORK!?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 1, 2009)

Clone Wars was pretty horrible, Lucas once again shits all over the SW franchise.


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Jan 1, 2009)

Disaster Movie.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 1, 2009)

Disaster Movie..


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2009)

Ugh, Dance Movie looks like a piece of shit. Nothing new.


----------



## Federer (Jan 1, 2009)

Didn't see Disaster movie, but Superhero movie was


----------



## Kamina (Jan 1, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Disaster movie says it all in the title.



Agreed, Diaster movie gets my vote.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2009)

At least in Dance Movie they will have an excuse to have dance scenes. Seriously, most of the recent spoofs(ESPECIALLY Disaster Movie) have way too much dancing. Seriously, watching Juno breakdance on her pregnant stomach isn't funny......


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 1, 2009)

Fire Ninja said:


> THERE IS A DANCE MOVIE NOW!? HOW DO FREIDBURG AND SELTZER KEEP FINDING WORK!?



It's a Wayan's brother movie. So there's hope.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah, the Wayans Brothers did "Scary Movie 2", which is only good as a guilty pleasure....


----------



## animebutterfly (Jan 1, 2009)

Disaster movie.  Twilight a second.


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2009)

OH FUCK. Yes, Twilight.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2009)

bleh, Twilight> Prom Night(and Haunting of Molly)


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 1, 2009)

Where's the Spirit? Or it doesn't count yet? 
Where's Twilight then?


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jan 1, 2009)

twilight that thing was an abortion


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 1, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> But "Disaster Movie" took it too far. It's like 40% dancing/music video spoofing in some way and there is even more T.V show spoofing. Have you seen this one SH?



My stomach has a limit too...


----------



## Sesha (Jan 2, 2009)

Since it hasn't been mentioned, Diary of the Dead. Romero is dangerously approaching Lucas levels of retardation.

Oh, and that Chihuahua-whatever movie. If you ask me why, then let me just say that there's no hope for you.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2009)

Twilight was like a bad tv show.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm proud to say that I haven't seen any of the choices.


----------



## Ironhide (Jan 2, 2009)

The     Spirit


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2009)

Have you guys seen the preview for Ink Heart?  Another Brendan Fraser fantasy film.  Looks like we have an early frontrunner for worst film of 2009.


----------



## Chee (Jan 2, 2009)

Ugh, I hate Brendan Fraser.


----------



## Leah (Jan 2, 2009)

Space Chimps.

Twilight was the best movie of the year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chee (Jan 2, 2009)

NarutoLover14 said:


> Twilight was the best movie of the year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh dear god, you can't be serious.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2009)

Twilight was incredibly mediocre.

And there were several serious scenes that made me laugh.


----------



## Chee (Jan 2, 2009)

The worst scene is when he is sparkling and its supposed to be "the skin of a murderer".


----------



## Sesha (Jan 2, 2009)

However the movie turned out to be shouldn't even matter in the first place, thanks to the books. Saying it sucks would be redundant.


----------



## Chee (Jan 2, 2009)

Movie had dumb shit paused between lines of dialouge. So annoying.

"Say it."
*five minutes of zooming through trees.*
"Vampire."
*five more minutes of zooming through trees.*
"Ask me the most basic question."
*five more minutes of zooming through trees.*
"What do we eat?"
*five more minutes of zooming through trees.*


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 2, 2009)

Someone commented on my review that Twilight was great and rated it 5 stars. She commented, so I can't complain. But I guess some teenaged girls love it. 

You know what? Good for them. At least money wasn't wasted. 

As much as I hate Twilight, I dont think it was one of the worst movies of the year. I'd take Twilight over Prom Night(another teenaged girl horror flick) anyday.


----------



## Watchman (Jan 3, 2009)

I made the horrible mistake of watching Inkheart. Movie sucked, horribly, but aside from that, I've been fortunate enough to avoid the chaff of 2008.

I'm tempted to get Twilight just to laugh at it and treat it as a comedic parody of vampire stories.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 3, 2009)

Im convinced the Spirit was a parody of comic book movies(especially the noir ones)/


----------



## illmatic (Jan 3, 2009)

Prom Night gets my vote


----------



## Willy Wonka (Jan 3, 2009)

cloverfield >_< I thought it would be good but I didn't watch the first 20 mins of it! It gave me a fucking headack with the camera allways moving!  If it didn't have the camera like that it might have been a BIT better, but to me it's still a bad rip off from godzilla >_>


----------



## Shao Tenjuin (Jan 3, 2009)

Disaster Movie is easily the worste movie on that list. I actually left the theater 40 minutes in due to it's epic failness. The only reason that was in theaters everywhere was because Kim Kardashian and Carmen Electra wrestled in skimpy outfits(Which was hot, might I add ;D)


----------



## Wisely (Jan 3, 2009)

Star Wars gets my vote...

It wasn't good....


----------



## Cronos (Jan 3, 2009)

i havent seen,ANY of them,thank god


----------



## Chee (Jan 3, 2009)

Cronos said:


> i havent seen,ANY of them,thank god



It doesn't have to be limited to the ones on the poll.


----------



## testxxxx (Jan 3, 2009)

I voted The Love Guru.


----------



## ii_can_save_myself (Jan 3, 2009)

Star Wars: Clone Wars


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2009)

Cloverfield doesn't count, and in anycase it wasn't the worst movie of the year when it was released.


----------



## Unbreakable (Jan 4, 2009)

Cronos said:


> i havent seen,ANY of them,thank god



Neither did I, thank god. Though I did see a horrible movie called Twilight, never again shall I enter a movie theater filled with 12 year old girls.


----------



## escamoh (Jan 4, 2009)

i usually don't remember them so, i can't really say :rofl


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 5, 2009)

Clone Wars, The Happening, and that shitty Bleach movie.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jan 5, 2009)

As a die-hard SW fan, CW cannot get my vote 
but seriously Disaster movie was awful
Which Bleach Movie? The Hitsugaya one, I loved it full of Hitsugaya win!!!!!My favorite.


----------



## Bushin (Jan 5, 2009)

Where is the "all of the above" option? In general 2008 was a bad year for film... Hope we see something fresh in 2009... Hope springs eternal.


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 5, 2009)

Disaster Movie.


----------



## Disturbia (Jan 5, 2009)

Out of these I've watched the following films and this is the impression they gave me:

Disaster Movie - Total and utter failure.
Prom Night - Kept me interested till the end, was a little predictable at times.
The Hottie & The Nottie - Week plot or none at all, was disgusting at times.
The House Bunny - Anna Faris certainly made things interesting, but the movie wasn't that big of a success.
Shutter - Not bad, but I honestly prefer the original thai version, it was definitely more frightening.


----------



## Chee (Jan 5, 2009)

I LOVE YOUR SIG DISTURBIA. MARRY ME. :ho



Bushin said:


> Where is the "all of the above" option? In general 2008 was a bad year for film... Hope we see something fresh in 2009... Hope springs eternal.



I thought 2008 was a good year.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 6, 2009)

You should have added The Happening. 

Failure to produce a unique plot from the overused plague horror theme. Even though I'm sure it hasnt been done it somehow felt extremely cliche and used. They tried to add to things using a bunch of grim violence which just made it another...blech movie.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 6, 2009)

Bushin said:


> Where is the "all of the above" option? In general 2008 was a bad year for film... Hope we see something fresh in 2009... Hope springs eternal.


So I take it you didn't watch much this year.  Every other week a _great _movie came out.  I think I counted at least 26 this year that were at least worth seeing, with about 5 or more classics.  These are all in IMDB's top 100: TDK, Wall-E, The Wrestler, Benjamin Button, Slumdog Millionaire and there are plenty more great ones that aren't on the list.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jan 6, 2009)

The Spirit is the worst movie I saw in theatres this year.


----------



## Para (Jan 6, 2009)

I avoided all of these like the plague (good thing I don't work in the cinema anymore or I would have had to sit through these) but from trailer alone I think Disaster Movie looked the crappest.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 6, 2009)

I voted Disaster Movie, even though I never saw it.

Max Payne was pretty bad also.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 6, 2009)

I voted for _Disaster Movie_ because _Meet the Spartans_ was the worst film I saw last year and _Disaster Movie_ looked worse.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 6, 2009)

Generally I hate to vote for things I haven't seen, but the commercials were enough.  Of the ones I did see Hellboy 2 was the worst (and I saw the Spirit) but it wasn't Genre Movie suck.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2009)

You thought Hellboy 2<The Spirit?

How? Hellboy 2 had hints of plot and character development. The spirit really had none(and what it MIGHT have had was ripped off from other stuff).


----------



## Gooba (Jan 6, 2009)

Saying hints was overdoing it.  Both sucked but I thought the Spirit was prettier and the action was more entertaining.  Hellboy's action pissed me off more than anything.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2009)

Hellboy 2 actually had more than hints. I was being generous to you(or the movie). 

"Hellboy 2" plot: Hellboy and his friends must stop a rogue demon Prince from summoning "The Golden Army", which could tear the world apart. 

"Spirit" plot: The spirit clashes with the Octopus and his ex-love...

Er, what one has more going for it? Hellboy 2 didn't have a good plot necessarily, but it had enough to flesh out into a full movie. The spirit was mostly filler of flashbacks and the spirit talking to himself......oh, and Samuel Jackson walking around in wierd ass costumes. 

Hellboy 2 had some character development. Hellboy wants to be recognized by the world, who rejects him. Over the movie, he realizes that it doesn't matter as long as the people he loves recognize him. The villain also was given depth. His war against humans was due to his concern for his people.

The spirit had lots of crappy monologues that TRY to give us a feel of what the Spirit is feeling, but the only direct attempt at it is "What am I?". The only other development is Sand Saref, who hates cops for one of the most rediculous reasons ever. I love her reasoning, as more robbers(which is what she is) get killed than cops(for those who care, she hates cops because her Dad was one and he got killed, leaving her alone). The other characters make little sense or don't get any development whatsoever.

Hellboy 2 has great special effects and imaginative makeup. The Spirit looks like a "Sin City" ripoff.......I suppose you can argue that Hellboy 2 is ripping off Pans Labyrinth(which was made by the same director), but I think that's become more of the directors trademark. 

From what I hear, the Spirit comic books don't have that Sin City-noir look, so it looks like Frank Miller doesn't know how to do anything else(since he co-directed Sin City). 

Of course, its been awhile since I've seen Hellboy 2....so I might change my mind when I see it again.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 6, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> From what I hear, the Spirit comic books don't have that Sin City-noir look, so it looks like Frank Miller doesn't know how to do anything else(since he co-directed Sin City).



Everything Frank Miller does is Noir.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2009)

Then he's a one trick director?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 6, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Then he's a one trick director?



It's pretty much all he does be it writing, drawing, or directing.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 7, 2009)

God, the Spirit sucked -_-


----------



## Fire Ninja (Jan 7, 2009)

And the Worst Movie of 2008 with 30 votes is...



DISASTER MOVIE

Runner up: The Love Guru with 9 votes


----------



## Gooba (Jan 7, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Hellboy 2 actually had more than hints. I was being generous to you(or the movie).
> 
> "Hellboy 2" plot: Hellboy and his friends must stop a rogue demon Prince from summoning "The Golden Army", which could tear the world apart.
> 
> ...


Well that isn't fair at all.  You just go into more detail on one.  Hows this: 

Hellboy 2 plot: Hellboy clashes with a prince.

Spirit plot: The Spirit has to save the world from a villain who is mysteriously linked to him who is trying to become immortal to rule the world, while dealing with the recent return of his long lost love.



> Hellboy 2 had some character development. Hellboy wants to be recognized by the world, who rejects him. Over the movie, he realizes that it doesn't matter as long as the people he loves recognize him. The villain also was given depth. His war against humans was due to his concern for his people.


They barely went into any of the subplots like that.  2 or 3 sentences at most for each of them.  That is my main complaint about it.  It is a collection of 10 10th assed (not even half assed) plots said to be 1 movie where the Spirit was basically 1 half assed movie.  I'll take that any day.



> The spirit had lots of crappy monologues that TRY to give us a feel of what the Spirit is feeling, but the only direct attempt at it is "What am I?". The only other development is Sand Saref, who hates cops for one of the most rediculous reasons ever. I love her reasoning, as more robbers(which is what she is) get killed than cops(for those who care, she hates cops because her Dad was one and he got killed, leaving her alone). The other characters make little sense or don't get any development whatsoever.


Yea, that wasn't great, but it wasn't a big deal.  This would be like Abe's horrible relationship subplot where he is willing to sacrifice his friends and the entire world for a woman he just met and fell in love with because she was pretty and liked a poet he liked.  That part was worse than anything in the Spirit and it was vital to the plot unlike her hatred for cops.



> Hellboy 2 has great special effects and imaginative makeup. The Spirit looks like a "Sin City" ripoff.......I suppose you can argue that Hellboy 2 is ripping off Pans Labyrinth(which was made by the same director), but I think that's become more of the directors trademark.
> 
> From what I hear, the Spirit comic books don't have that Sin City-noir look, so it looks like Frank Miller doesn't know how to do anything else(since he co-directed Sin City).


So to summarize: the Spirit is bad because it is a ripoff of a movie by the same director, and Hellboy is good because it is a ripoff of a movie by the same director.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2009)

Gooba:

1) Except the immortality bit isn't revealed for awhile, if I recall. It's supposed to be a twist, so can't be included in the plot.

2) Er, actually you're wrong there. They went into Hellboys development quite a bit(to the point of it becoming sappy). The villains development began in the beginning and then was brought back at the very end. 

3) I agree that Abe's love interest subplot was weak, probably even the weakest aspect of the movie. However, that's one major weakness compared to the Spirits plenty of weaknesses/

4) Except the only part that SORT of looked liked Pans Labyrinth was one of the monsters who is in it for a few minutes. The spirit always tried to be Sin City(and from what I hear, the comics aren't even like that)


----------



## Gooba (Jan 7, 2009)

> 1) Except the immortality bit isn't revealed for awhile, if I recall. It's supposed to be a twist, so can't be included in the plot.


Wait, what?  The story is Octopus trying to get the blood to become immortal and kill the Spirit, and the Spirit trying to stop him.  Sure we don't know exactly what he is doing at first but that doesn't mean it isn't the plot.



> 2) Er, actually you're wrong there. They went into Hellboys development quite a bit(to the point of it becoming sappy). The villains development began in the beginning and then was brought back at the very end.


Not really, there was a half second of it at the beginning when he went outside and people were scared, then the Prince said "they don't like you, join me" twice and that was it.



> 3) I agree that Abe's love interest subplot was weak, probably even the weakest aspect of the movie. However, that's one major weakness compared to the Spirits plenty of weaknesses/


That isn't even close to the only weakness.  The entire suicide of the Princess at the end was _retarded_.  Hellboy just won and got rid of the Prince's weapon, there was no point.  Hellboy proved he was better than Prince+weapon, there was no way he would lose in fisticuffs considering his uber-fist.  The whole my-gf-is-angry-at-me thing was retarded.  They didn't even do anything with it and she just warmed up to him gradually to make it appear like they did, but not for any reasons.  Oh and she's pregnant too.  So obvious and dumb.  The humor was just irritating as hell for the most part.  Oh we get it, you don't like your boss, haha.  I think I pointed out more in my original rant, but I am too lazy to read it again.  Oh yea, and his "battle" with the moss monster was retarded.  Run around like an idiot for 5 minutes then just shoot the fucker twice and it is done. 


> 4) Except the only part that SORT of looked liked Pans Labyrinth was one of the monsters who is in it for a few minutes. The spirit always tried to be Sin City(and from what I hear, the comics aren't even like that)


I don't see what is bad about putting it in a specific style, it seemed fitting.  The way comics do internal monologues makes most of them noir, and the Spirit's story definitely did as well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2009)

Then you should say 

Spirit plot: The Spirit has to save the world from a villain )who is mysteriously linked to him) who is trying to find a mysterious item that may cause him to rule the world, while dealing with the recent return of his long lost love.

First off, that's not really a plot. The last part is a subplot(with Sand Saref). In fact, the mysterious item part is also a bit of a subplot(or more of a character arc I guess). The Spirit isn't trying to stop him from getting the box, its simply to (hopefully) kill him. 

Hellboy plot: Hellboy and his friends must stop a rogue demon Prince from summoning "The Golden Army", which could tear the world apart. 

As the Golden army is brought up early on and ties into why they must stop him, that's a true plot. No subplots are included(unless I decided to mention Abe's love interest). 

2) Your memory is fuzzy. First off, stop generalizing the times. No scene would take half a second. Second, you're forgetting the scenes between Hellboy and his love interest that bring up the issue. So you're forgetting quite alot.

3) Forgetting things again
- The Prince was about to stab Hellboy.........
- The fueding between Hellboy and the Girl was pointless, but keep this in mind: most love stories in general are. "The Third Man" is one of the greatest movies ever made and that had a pointless love story. They do it to add tension(or drama) of any kind.
- Humor is subjective. It works for some, not for others. 
- Disagree with the Moss Monster part. Hellboy had a big damn gun. 

4) Except it looked TOO much like "Sin City". It kept trying to be as cool as Sin City, but this made it even more annoying. It's like when "Jaws 4" emulated scenes from "Jaws". You don't want to remind us of a better movie(or great one, if you think Sin City is that) while we're watching a crappy one. 

Of course, I actually didn't mind the Spirits look. The problem is is that the look is all it had. Perhaps if "Sin City" never was made, I'd respect "Spirit" much more because I could say it started it. But no, the look, while appealing, was stolen from another(better) film.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 7, 2009)

The reason The Spirit is like Sin City is because that's Frank Miller's writing style.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2009)

"300" wasn't like that.


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 8, 2009)

Where is The Strangers? That was just....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 8, 2009)

@ some people in the thread, I liked 'My best friend's girl'  . Not like how I like Iron-Man or whatever but because it was just a stupid movie with some jokes that I laughed at


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Where is The Strangers? That was just....



Nah, the script was garbage but the director has potential(er, as he also wrote the script, his potential only lies in directing)......He reminded me of a young John Carpenter.


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 8, 2009)

That movie was complete trash. No plot what so ever. The motive of the killers were lame. The first 15 minutes gave me a shock, but it never gave a full shock. All it was was a masked person popping out. It got old after a while. Really anticlimatic.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> That movie was complete trash. No plot what so ever. The motive of the killers were lame. The first 15 minutes gave me a shock, but it never gave a full shock. All it was was a masked person popping out. It got old after a while. Really anticlimatic.



Once again, that's the script. It just had the plot of every other home invasion movie ever made(The french film "Them" was almost identical, but better).....were the motives ever even stated?

I'm talking the directing as in suspense, atmosphere, creepy imagery......just like old John Carpenter. Of course, the bad script may have turned you blind to those aspects, but that's how I felt.


----------



## chaosakita (Jan 8, 2009)

No Twilight?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 8, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> @ some people in the thread, I liked 'My best friend's girl'  . Not like how I like Iron-Man or whatever but because it was just a stupid movie with some jokes that I laughed at



I think thats illegal to like that movie.

P.S: The only funny joke inthe fucking entire film was that Jesus pizza store


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 8, 2009)

Cheesus Crust...I lol'd for a hot minute at that....


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I think thats illegal to like that movie.



lol, I have to remember that for a review one day.

MartialHorror declares it to be illegal to like "The Haunting of Molly Hartley".

BELIEVE IT.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

Using "believe it" should be illegal Martial.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

lol, the ironic thing is that I only watched like one or two episodes of the Naruto dub........so I dont know why I tend to use that.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 8, 2009)

Has anyone in here actually seen all of those movies? You kind of have to see them all to judge which one is the worst.

For me I actually haven't seen any of those movies which is probably a good thing since they probably aren't that great if they made it on this list. XD

Anyway movies like Prom Night....it's not suppose to have a good plot, you know? I didn't see it but I know what those kinds of movies are like. They're just suppose to freak people out a lot but never have much of a plot. It's not really their intent. So I don't know if they can be as bad as something that actually tried hard to have a good plot but failed.

A really old Prom Night from the early 80's before I was born was actually filmed at my highschool. LOL. I'm not in highschool anymore since I'm 24 but yeah, that's where a horror movie was filmed once. :S I watched it before because of the fact that it was filmed in my school.


----------



## Xion (Jan 8, 2009)

[insert scenario] Movie.

Those are horrible. They should have died when Scary Movie 2 came out. That was the last one to make me genuinely lol. Though I was also a lot younger and immature then.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 8, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I think thats illegal to like that movie.
> 
> P.S: The only funny joke inthe fucking entire film was that Jesus pizza store



Oh come on, please don't tell me that I was the only person that laughed at his 10 things at the wedding, especially what he did to her mother


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 8, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Oh come on, please don't tell me that I was the only person that laughed at his 10 things at the wedding, especially what he did to her mother



The bathroom scene in the countdown had me in stitches!


----------



## TwilightSUCKS (Jan 8, 2009)

Twatlight.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 9, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Oh come on, please don't tell me that I was the only person that laughed at his 10 things at the wedding, especially what he did to her mother



No, I didnt laugh at SUCK MY COCK HOT WOMEN joke.


----------



## Yoshitsuna (Jan 9, 2009)

Twilight for the fail!


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 9, 2009)

The Day the Earth Stood Still


----------



## raininggemini (Jan 9, 2009)

Twilight.

My sister made me fucking watch the damn over-dazzled vampire


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't think I saw one truly awful movie this year.


----------



## Ryuk (Jan 9, 2009)

Twiglight             .


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 9, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Has anyone in here actually seen all of those movies? You kind of have to see them all to judge which one is the worst.
> 
> For me I actually haven't seen any of those movies which is probably a good thing since they probably aren't that great if they made it on this list. XD
> 
> ...



lol, well, here's the thing.

I'm not a fan of the original Prom Night, but it tried to have much more of a plan than most slashers. Unfortunately, "I Know what you did Last Summer" ripped off the plot so it was impossible to do a direct remake or people would call it a IKWYDLS ripoff. So the remake has no plot.

But still, I'm used to this in slashers. But being there is no suspense, too much stupidity(every building in slasher flicks has a room that is under construction) AND NO GORE.....thats just forgiveable. "Halloween" isn't gory, but it's scary. Prom Night isn't scary, and its a slasher that isn't gory. Hence, it's pointless.

Thats cool that you went to that Highschool.


----------

